# I need help finding a router bit.



## Kaplang (Feb 21, 2014)

I need some help finding a router table bit that can make this cut. I think it may be a molding bit but not sure. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.









George


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kaplang said:


> I need some help finding a router table bit that can make this cut. I think it may be a molding bit but not sure. Any help here would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 73564
> 
> ...


it's called a fluting or beading bit...
Goggling is your friend for this one as there's gotta be a bazillion profiles to look at...
if you don't find exactly what you want move into the ogee bits.. 
often craftsman use only part of the ogee's profile to get the look they are after...

next search is molding profiles... 
do a built up...
here's a drop in the bucket...

Hardwood Molding Profile Guide


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's similar to some chair rail bits I've seen but I'm not sure how close. There are lots of profiles that are available as shaper bits or in moulding knives and that might be one. It isn't too large or complex to make as a router bit. If you can't find one Whiteside Machine could make you one but it would be a bit pricey I imagine.

You didn't mention the application, how many feet you need, or just how close it needs to be as there may be some alternatives. For example a plunge cutting ovolo bit could be used in a number of passes to get close.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It's similar to some chair rail bits I've seen but I'm not sure how close. There are lots of profiles that are available as shaper bits or in moulding knives and that might be one. It isn't too large or complex to make as a router bit. If you can't find one Whiteside Machine could make you one but it would be a bit pricey I imagine.
> 
> You didn't mention the application, how many feet you need, or just how close it needs to be as there may be some alternatives. For example a plunge cutting ovolo bit could be used in a number of passes to get close.


Stanley 55 pane would cut that....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, a home made cutter could do it. I've been after a friend to bring me an old bandsaw blade from a large sawmill for jobs just like this one.


----------

